# Synchro MBP + ical + ipad



## micmaciti (22 Juin 2011)

Salut à la communauté,

Voilà mon "problème" lorsque je synchronise Ical de mon ipad avec mon mbp cela me crée des doublons sur mon ipad.
Je vous joins une pièce jointe de ce que ça me fait.

Merci d'avance,
Brice.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juin 2011)

Peut être en décochant "calendar" sur ton ipad...


----------



## micmaciti (25 Juin 2011)

Evidement on cherche toujours des solutions compliquées.
Merci pepeye66  ( tu es le meilleur )


----------

